# How much music theory did The Beatles know?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable and informative. 
If nothing else, listen to the last five minutes or so...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Very enjoyable and informative.


Yes it was.

What I got from that is that we do know theory when we don't. 
The difference is in how one articulates it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

They were having fun discovering music.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for that! 

Shortly before the shutdown, I had the pleasure of taking part in a workshop where we analyzed and sang the harmonies from a few Beatles songs. It was clear to me from that experience that they certainly knew theory even if they couldn't necessarily articulate it. Most of us don't have the luxury of having a George Martin behind the scenes, so being able to know and articulate theory certainly expands our options.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It just sounds right.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

George Martin was the Theorist, they were the talent. I certain ways. Imo.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope they do one of these on Nickelback


----------

